# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  ارجوكم ساعدوني جهازي مات وميصيرلة جارة

## انديانا

* السلام عليكم ....
ارجوكم ساعدوني قمت بتفليش جهاز نوكيا n8 ولاكن فقدت اللغة العربيه رجعت افلشة مرة ثانية برنامج الفونيكس لا يتعرف على الفلاشة حاولت اكثر من مليون مرة مسحت البرنامج ونصبته وماكو نتيجة غيرت في نوع الفلاشة وايضا ماكو نتيجة وتظهرلي الموضح بالصور ادناة   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ارجو مساعدتي من خبراء المنتدى لاسرع وقت رجاءا واكون ممنونه*

----------


## ameerl

اخي الكريم رغم عدم وضوح صورة رسالة الخطاء المرفوعة منك 
الا انو واضح بسبب عدم اختيارك للبرودكت كود الجاص بالجهاز
فعموما لتفليش على كراك الفونكس يجب توفر فلاشة كاملة تحتوي على ملفات ini
وبنفس البرودكت كود حتى تمر عملية التفليش بلا مشاكل تابع الصورة المرفقة

----------


## انديانا

اخي العزيز ameerl انا فلشت بالبرنامج اكثر من مرتين وكل شيء كان تمام لاكن فجأة ماعاد يتعرف البرنامج على الفلاشة وخليت الفلاشة الكاملة في مسار الفونيكس والبردكت ولاكن مافي نتيجة جربت كل المحاولات والدروس الي بالمنتديات لاكن دون جدى مع ان جهازي نصف الابوشنات مالته مومفعلة ارجوكم اخواني ساعدوني وفكرو معايا في حل

----------


## salihmob

طيب اخي 
ما هي حاله الجهاز الان 
حتي تتم المساعده باسرع فرصه ممكنة

----------


## ameerl

اخي الكريم تاكد من الخطوات مرة اخرى
وماهية البوكسات التي تمتلكها

----------


## gsm_mogador

try with other tools lik fenix or mx box

----------

